# R9 290x nicht so schnell, wie sie sein soll



## McDownload (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo. Ich besitze folgendes System:

FX 8320 (4,2Ghz) auf Asrock 970 Extreme 3
8GB Ram DDR3 1600 (1550)
R9 290X auf Uber Mode geschaltet
Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit
Netzteil beQuiet 530 Watt 
Catalyst ist der neueste Betatreiber

Mein Problem ist, dass ich den Treiber wechseln kann wie ich will. Ich bekomme einfach nicht genug Punkte bei 3DMark. Fire Strike 1.1 = 8027; Cloud Gate 1.1 = 19245; Ice Storm 1.2 = 103198.
Was man an offiziellen Tests so sieht, sollte alleine Ice Storm 1.2 bei 160000 liegen. Cinebench lasse ich mal außen vor, aber zur Info - ich habe nicht mehr als 91 FPS. Außerdem konnte ich beobachten, dass die GPU Taktrate über Catalyst oder Afterburner schwankt... immer irgendetwas zwischen 870 und 990 ... eher 870 bis 970. Ich bin echt ratlos. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich jetzt nichts Wichtiges vergessen habe - vllt. weiß hier ja jemand Rat.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Januar 2014)

Wie warm wird denn die GPU?

Bist du dir sicher das der "Über"-Modus aktiviert ist?
Denn dir Taktraten sehen eher nach dem normalen Modus aus:
AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test (Seite 12) - ComputerBase

Laut hier bist du mit deinem Resultat aber durchaus im Rahmen:
Durchsuchen


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2014)

Beim 3DMarkt spielt glaub ich auch noch die CPU eine Rolle, oder? Also da mal Ergebnisse raussuchen mit einer ähnlichen CPU und der R9 290X, ob die mit deinen in etwa passen - das kann ohne weiteres um 10% schwanken und wäre immer noch normal


----------



## Lunica (18. Januar 2014)

> Außerdem konnte ich beobachten, dass die GPU Taktrate über Catalyst oder Afterburner schwankt...



Die *Referenz* 290X hat Probleme mit der Hitze. Das ist aber nichts neues.
Bei der 290X sollte bzw. muss man sogar zu einer Custom Variante greifen.

Welche hast du denn nun?


----------



## McDownload (18. Januar 2014)

Hey, erstmal danke, dass Ihr Euch der Sache annehmt. Ich wusste doch, dass ich was vergessen hatte:

Die Tests laufen bei mir mit 100% Lüfter. Das Ding schreit zwar (Acellero Xtreme 3 bestellt), aber zu heiß wird sie nicht. Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz böse täusche, habe ich den Schalter auf der richtigen Stellung,  - ja sicher... denn erst dann gibt er ihn für über 40% Lüfterdrehzahl frei. Ja, soweit also alles im Rahmen mit Temperatur und Uber Mode. Ich kann jedenfalls sagen, dass der Test in einem 20 Grad kühlen Raum läuft und ich anfange, wenn die GPU durch die starke Kühlung (und laute!) auf 40Grad runter ist.
Also überall, wo ich nachgeschat habe, waren die Werte 50 - 60% besser?! ... ich rede von den offiziellen Tests und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier meine CPU limitiert, die erreicht auch in Cinebench ordentliche Werte von 660cb ... 
Natürlich werde ich bei sowas immer sehr unruhig, weil ich denke, dass evtl. etwas defekt ist?! ... Wie gesagt, laut Strommesser an der Dose, plättet mein System beim Testen maximal 520 Watt inkl. Monitor (der braucht um die 30 Watt). Mein 530 Watt beQuiet sollte es eigentlich auch nicht sein?!..

Eben habe ich spaßhalber 3mal OpenGL mit Cinebench durchlaufen lassen... die FPS wurden stetig weniger. Erst 93, dann 89, dann 85 ... die Temperaturen waren dieselben.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2014)

Also, es kann durchaus sein, dass das BeQuiet da nicht reicht, denn die 530W sind ja wiederum unterteilt in mehrere Sektoren, von denen jeder ein eigenes Maximum hat. Hast Du denn bei eine Tool wie zB MSI-Afterburner einen Hinweis darauf, dass der Takt vlt zwischen durch richtig "einbricht" oder so? Wenn nein, dann hast Du auf keinen Fall ein Stromproblem.

 Hast Du dich denn ach mal mit der AMDSoftware beschäftigt? So weit ich weiß kann man ja auch dort selber was einstellen, zB ob EHER die Temperatur oder die Lüfterdrehzahl oder der Stromverbrauch die Grenze darstellen soll.


 Zu den Benches: die sind nicht immer so zuverlässig, und der CPU-Anteil ist auch immer so ne Sache, da solltest Du wirklich mal Ergebnisse mit der Karte UND Deiner CPU raussuchen. Sind denn die Treiber ALLE aktuell, auch fürs Mainboard? ALLES nebenbei laufende abgeschaltet, auch Virenscanner usw. ?


----------



## dande2618 (26. Januar 2014)

McDownload schrieb:


> Hey, erstmal danke, dass Ihr Euch der Sache annehmt. Ich wusste doch, dass ich was vergessen hatte:
> 
> Die Tests laufen bei mir mit 100% Lüfter. Das Ding schreit zwar (Acellero Xtreme 3 bestellt), aber zu heiß wird sie nicht. Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz böse täusche, habe ich den Schalter auf der richtigen Stellung,  - ja sicher... denn erst dann gibt er ihn für über 40% Lüfterdrehzahl frei. Ja, soweit also alles im Rahmen mit Temperatur und Uber Mode. Ich kann jedenfalls sagen, dass der Test in einem 20 Grad kühlen Raum läuft und ich anfange, wenn die GPU durch die starke Kühlung (und laute!) auf 40Grad runter ist.
> Also überall, wo ich nachgeschat habe, waren die Werte 50 - 60% besser?! ... ich rede von den offiziellen Tests und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier meine CPU limitiert, die erreicht auch in Cinebench ordentliche Werte von 660cb ...
> ...


 
Auf die Temperaturanzeige kannst du dich nicht verlassen. ob GPu oder Cpu. Am besten eine eigne Kühlung. Bei einer so starken Karte würde ich 4 CPU Lüfter benutzen, 2 von jeder seite. Vielleicht sogar Pieps anbauen. Das müsste man aber erst testen. klar ist dies Lauter und verbraucht auch mehr. keine frage, aber ne gute Kühlung bringt es. Meine Karte schaft kaum die 40° . aber es macht sich halt bezahlt im Punkt Leistung und Zuverlässigkeit


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Januar 2014)

dande2618 schrieb:


> Am besten eine eigne Kühlung. Bei einer so starken Karte würde ich 4 CPU Lüfter benutzen, 2 von jeder seite.


 
Oder gleich ne Trockeneiskühlung 

So was witziges hab ich ja noch nie gehört.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Januar 2014)

dande2618 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sogar Pieps anbauen.


 Wozu das denn? Falls der PC verschüttet wird? 

Pieps


----------

